# Sodium and contest prep...



## gopro (Aug 27, 2002)

Just a quick bit of advice for competitors...do not bother really watching your salt intake in the weeks leading up to a show...it is a waste of time and could be detrimental. In fact, I begin SALTING my food liberally about 4 weeks out. This continues until the final week when sodium is dropped. This leads to a tremendous diuretic effect and very thin skin. Also, having sodium in your diet leading up to a show will keep you looking and feeling less depleted. You will be better on stage for it as well.


----------



## Lorraine (Sep 2, 2002)

Oooh...does this mean I can have all the french fries and potato chips up until 4 weeks?  :bounce:  Whoo Hoo!

Just kidding  

Only problem I have with this is I don't like salt in my food.  I haven't cooked using a salt shaker in years.  It has nothing to do with diet, but more a taste bud thing.  Would just a little sprinkle serve the same purpose?


----------



## john992 (Sep 2, 2002)

Diuretic effect? Why not just forget the salt? Just Consume what is naturally already in your food. Of course there is a diuretic effect of sort, but this extra water retention wouldnt even be there if you previously didnt consume all that sodium.


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by john992 *_
> Diuretic effect? Why not just forget the salt? Just Consume what is naturally already in your food. Of course there is a diuretic effect of sort, but this extra water retention wouldnt even be there if you previously didnt consume all that sodium.



WRONG! By overcompensating with an overload of salt, the diuretic effect will be twice as potent the final week.

I learned this technique after speaking with Skip LaCour after his shockingly ripped condition in the 1998 TU competition. He was so dry you could almost see his pancreas pumping out insulin!

With some personal tweaking I have used this "salt loading" for several shows and my conditioning hs improved dramatically. I use it all the time with my competitive clients and it never fails to bring about all time best conditions.


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Oooh...does this mean I can have all the french fries and potato chips up until 4 weeks?  :bounce:  Whoo Hoo!
> 
> Just kidding
> ...



I do not use all that much salt on my food. A sprinkle is ok. Also, do not avoid salty foods like fish or egg whites, or spices that have sodium. Like all things, you have to tweak certain dietary/training techniques to fit with each unique individual. So, if you don't like salt, just use a pinch where you can


----------



## john992 (Sep 4, 2002)

'Twice as potent',  again this means your back to where you started before sodium loading.


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by john992 *_
> 'Twice as potent',  again this means your back to where you started before sodium loading.



You are missing the point completely. Try to liken it to the carb depletion loading overcompensation effect.


----------

